# u think its worth it



## dub8 (Nov 6, 2010)

55 buck for 50 chips


----------



## rusty (Nov 6, 2010)

dub8 said:


> 55 buck for 50 chips



Considering the worthless paper you used to pay for those chips your probably going to be ahead of the game after the next 400B injection of fiat currency. As it stands now I think you over paid, but just think of the education your getting - so no real harm done.


----------



## dub8 (Nov 6, 2010)

rusty said:


> dub8 said:
> 
> 
> > 55 buck for 50 chips
> ...


i never bought them im just wondering thats all


----------



## rusty (Nov 6, 2010)

dub8 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > dub8 said:
> ...



Your fist post is misleading or I'm loosing my mind, I'm certainly at the right age for it.

I gather your asking if this 50 lot of chips are worth $55.00 on eBay - not of my money.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 6, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 6, 2010)

VERY BAD DEAL!!! :evil:


----------



## dub8 (Nov 6, 2010)

thank u


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 6, 2010)

It is a shame...all these stuff is trash...there are just two ceramic microprocessors,the green ones are fiber class with no value.

Stay away from green/brown fiber microprocessors.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 6, 2010)

The green one in bottom right corner (4 of them visible there) are easy to process with AP. Legs fall out in no time and in couple of days you will have hollow foils floating around. I will save this 4 and two of ceramic ones and rest will find somebody on ebay...


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 6, 2010)

i get $ 22.00 a lb for green fibre cpus


----------



## Jeremy87 (Nov 25, 2010)

dub8 said:


> 55 buck for 50 chips



i guess that's a good deal dub8 you can go ahead. 8)


----------

